# my rats...the real thing



## rad (Jun 9, 2006)

hay all,

nice to have this forum. you all seem like old pals, but maybe i can sneek in. 

this is spike... she's a rat... with a mouse  . she loves attention but needs her nails clipped. there are two more rats (photos later) but they move too much to take any decent photos of.







more later. we are packing for a week long trip to the canyonlands area in Utah. kind of excited, but also a little hasitant. there will be high heat, dust, and my brother, love him, buuuut...


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Rad, how are you? That's a great picture  . I would love to see if you can put all your mice together in one picture, a family picture if you wil  .

Are you the "crazy man who is running an ultra-marathon between Grand Junction, CO, and Moab, Utah" :rollhappy: That Matt was speaking off?

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Spikes cute! I want to see the others.

it does sound like a little as though you are the "crazy man"...
You'll fit right in here then!


----------



## rad (Jun 10, 2006)

the crazy man is my brother, i am just the crazy WOman


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2006)

rad said:


> the crazy man is my brother, i am just the crazy WOman



So does that mean your also "running an ultra-marathon between Grand Junction, CO, and Moab, Utah"? oke:


----------



## rad (Jun 10, 2006)

i do not run unless forced  , especially in the desert. am not that crazy. i am more lazy than crazy.

here is Sahne (pronounced zah-nah). 






and although they are not really ours these are the little finch chicks hanging out on the porch.


----------

